# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Модели из дерева

## Varvar

Всем привет!
Интересно а кто нибудь занимается изготовлением моделей из дерева? В связи с этим и вопросы, какие масштабы восновном применяют и из какой древесины делается?
Тут недавно книжку прикупил "Самолёт на столе", вот и показалось что тема черезвычайно интересна.
 :D 

С уважением, Varvar.

----------


## EQUIP

В основном, липа, как ниболее хорошо поддающаяся обработке...
Мой приятель начинал в деятельность в 1/42, заканчивал в 1/72...
Вот еще было такое на DiSH 
http://vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/0/archive/118/118726.htm

----------


## Varvar

Интересно, а материал где берут? Прошёлся по магазинам и нет нигде не осины ни липы, сосна пожалуйста. Сам по лесу то же полазил, так его же ещё правильно высушить надо, да и осины у нас хилые какие-то ростут, тонкие и потресканые, конечно это не сегодня и не вчера, интересуюсь давно.

С уваженеим, Varvar.

----------


## EQUIP

[quote="Varvar"]Интересно, а материал где берут? 

Раньше можно было взять на модельных участках на предприятиях.
Сейчас - м.б. в художественных салонах, разделочные доски, наконец, да и в сети поиском пошерстить, у судомоделистов...

----------


## An-Z

липа.. в основном её пользуют, заготавливать и сушить лучше самому, потому как на рынках можно найти в лучшем случае доску, а иногда нужен массив..
понаблюдайте, иногда в городах и весях начинается сезон обрезки сучьев, под шумок  и деревья валят.. выберите чурбачёк поровнее и без сучьев и в тенёк на полгодика-год.. вдоль железных дорог часто очистку от зарослей проводят.. так что источников полно..

----------


## Varvar

Большое спасибо за совет, попробую поискать.
А про массив это точно, на фюзеляж если машинка немаленькая желательно толстый кусочек, доска не подойдёт. Мерил на масштаб 1/50.

----------


## Oleg

на строительном рынке нашел без проблем, купил обрезок не то тонкого бруса, не то толстой доски - 4х10 гдето
а были бы тонкие доски хорошего какчества - лучше покупать их, из них всегда проще переклейку сделать нужной толщины, а если в клей краску добавить - то шов будет виден, что несомненно повысит точность изготовления :)

----------


## Anonymous

Олег прав,лучше делать переклейку.
 Такая технология используется при изготовлниии мастер-моделей,
 в часности в авиационном производстве.
  С уважением.Дмитрий.

----------


## IGN

Лучше всего, действительно липа. Найти ее не всегда легко, но если найти чурбачки, то желательно рапилить несколько на дощечки толщиной 10-15-20 мм. Для переклейки пилить надо определенным способом, с учетом направления волокон. Чурбак очистить от коры и все заготовки сушить в тени, в сухом месте. Я сушу на чердаке в деревенском доме. С осени до весны достаточно неплохо высыхает. Торцы чурбачка и дощечек желательно промазать масляной краской, что бы торцы (срезы волокон) не впитывали влагу и не трескались рассыхаясь.
Дощечки все-равно покоробит по волокнам, но потом, перед применением, подстрогать и переклейку производить, складывая дощечки сторонами, противоположными по изгибу коробления и под пресс. Тогда склеенная заготовка и изделие больше никогда не будут коробиться, т.к. дощечки будут стремиться к короблению в противоположных направлениях.

----------


## Varvar

Спасибо большое за ценные советы!
Переклейку я так понял вы имели ввиду составлять нужную форму из кусочков, разрезы получаются поперёк фюзеляжа, при этом и волокна сжатых кусочков то же идут поперёк? 
Я уже немного попробовал сделать форму, но не удаяно, нашёл кусочек осины, липу не нашёл. И разрез делал вдоль фюзеляжа, вырезал контура половинок, боковой профиль фюзеляжа и склеил их ПВА, предварительно подмешав в него немного гуаши, и получилась очень удобная обозначенная ось. Только заготовка у меня потом треснула  :(  в процессе далнейшей обработки. (Руководствовался книжкой "Самолёт на столе")

----------


## IGN

Переклейки из пластин и кусков делать надо слоями так, как удобно для определенного фрагмента или детали. Можно поперек, можно вдоль. При резке дерева, резак будет лучше углубляться вдоль волокон.Поперек будет их крошить и расщеплять. Исходя из этого и набирайте переклеки. ПВА это хорошо, но есть множество столярных клеев для дерева. В т.ч. и эпоксидные. Выбирайте такой, который в швах будет нормально обрабатываться и не выделяться потом на готовой модели.

----------


## Varvar

Не подскажите марки этих клеев?

----------


## Anonymous

Я в свое время поработал модельщиком аэродинамических моделей из неметаллов на АНПК МиГ, так что могу кое-что рассказать про деревянные модели.

Итак, какую древесину использовать? Лиственные сорта – от мягких (бальза, липа) до твердых (бук, граб). Большие модели делают и из сосны, но в основном по экономическим соображениям. В выборе породы принцип такой: чем тоньше деталь и чем выше требования к точности, тем тверже должен быть материал, например для стабилизаторов реактивного самолета в 72-м масштабе надо использовать как минимум бук, а как максимум – дюраль (но это уже не дерево).
Вот некоторые породы и их достоинства и недостатки:
Бальза.
Достоинства: очень мягкая и легкая, очень хорошо обрабатывается, можно купить в магазине для летающих моделистов.
Недостатки: Проистекают из достоинств, в обработке нужно быть очень внимательным, чтобы не просадить размеры, но основная проблема – мягкость древесины, сложно избежать вмятин, рисок, забоин… Я бы порекомендовал сразу после доводки детали пропитывать ее эпоксидной смолой (или тем, чем вы собирались пропитывать модель), хотя это и усложнит сборку.
Липа.
Достоинства: мягкая и легкая, хорошо обрабатывается.
Недостатки: Хотя липа и не такая мягкая как бальза, в обработке нужно быть очень внимательным, чтобы не наловить вмятин, рисок, забоин… 
Осина.
В обработке похожа на липу, но волокна более крупные. Краснодеревщики не любят ее за неприятный запах и практическое отсутствие фактуры, но в модельном деле это вторично…
Ольха.
Достоинства: Не столь мягкая, как липа, но и не столь твердая, как береза, хорошо обрабатывается, красивая фактура и приятный запах. Скорее всего оптимальный материал для небольших моделей.
Недостатки: Сравнительно трудно найти, надо быть внимательным при выборе подходящего куска с ровными волокнами…
Береза.
Достоинства: Достаточно твердая древесина, удовлетворительно обрабатывается, доступна.
Недостатки: иногда кажется слишком твердой…
Бук.
Достоинства: Твердая древесина, не пористая.
Недостатки: Твердая, тяжело обрабатывается.

Тперь о клеях.
ПВА – жидкий клей белого цвета, разбавляется водой, после высыхания становится почти прозрачным, доступный и недорогой, хорошо склеивает подогнанные друг к другу детали.
Казеиновый клей – желтовато-коричневато-серый порошок, перед применением разводится теплой водой, очень хорошо и прочно склеивает подогнанные друг к другу детали, найти трудно…
Эпоксидные смолы – смола янтарного цвета, перед применением необходимо смешивать с отвердителем. Бывает разной вязкости и пластичности, например вязкая смола хороша для склеивания деталей, а текучая – для пропитки. Смолы быстрого отверждения (так называемые “пятиминутки“) надо использовать с оглядкой на их высокую пластичность, хотя в некоторых случаях это плюс.

----------


## Oleg

"Я в свое время поработал модельщиком аэродинамических моделей из неметаллов на АНПК МиГ, так что могу кое-что рассказать про деревянные модели."

Я в свое время (1994г) работал именно таким же модельщиком через забор - в КБ Сухого :)

----------


## Varvar

Огромное спасибо, за ценную информация, век живи век учись, вот уж что точно работает.
 :)

----------

